# Best Surf and Pier reel in the $150 Range



## Alex22 (May 17, 2010)

Hi guys, I am just getting back into salt water fishing and am looking to purchase some new reels. I am in the market for spinners in the $150 range or so. I am pretty hard on my gear and love to do lots of surf fishing and inevitable my reels usually take a dunk or get dropped in sand. I am looking at shimanos, penns, and diawas. 

Any opinions on what will hold up to surf fishing? Spinfisher a big upgrade over the battle? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

battle for the money.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Get 2 Daiwa BG 20s. Ain't gonna wear them out.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Alex22 said:


> Hi guys, I am just getting back into salt water fishing and am looking to purchase some new reels. I am in the market for spinners in the $150 range or so. I am pretty hard on my gear and love to do lots of surf fishing and inevitable my reels usually take a dunk or get dropped in sand. I am looking at shimanos, penns, and diawas.
> 
> Any opinions on what will hold up to surf fishing? Spinfisher a big upgrade over the battle? Thanks in advance guys.


Same boat I was in a few years back. I got the first gen battles and they were great. That being said are you going to be serious about getting back in or just need a reliable reel? If $150 is the range try looking into a conflict. A 4k should start you off quite nicely. Lightweight but strong. Spool with 20lb braid or 15 mono and you have a lot of room for distance. Best part is this reel is light enough to cast or jig all day. 8ft penn prevail 2 PC 1-3 oz will match well with it. Rod has a long enough butt to sling your lead, light enough for lure casting. A little on the stiff side. 50-60 bucks. Works great as a pier rod as well.


----------



## Alex22 (May 17, 2010)

Thanks guys... yeah just moved back within distance of the coast again so going to try to get out at least a couple days a week. Have looked into the conflict but dont like the lightening cuts in the spool. Just seems like easy access for sand. For rods I have a couple prevails which i like and also looking to buy a couple star stellar lites.


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

I like the conflict but not the cuts in it


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

If sand gets in it give it a dunk in the water it'll be fine. I have a 2500 conflict that I use and abuse both fresh and salt. No issues as of yet, knock on wood.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Mastrbaitr said:


> If sand gets in it give it a dunk in the water it'll be fine. I have a 2500 conflict that I use and abuse both fresh and salt. No issues as of yet, knock on wood.


Do what.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I wouldn't intentionally dunk any reel in saltwater. Keep them out the sand, high and dry and wash them with the hose when you get home! Penn battle or a spinfisher. spinfishers are supposed to be able to take a dunk if the handle don't turn underwater. Still wouldn't try it just to find out.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Been there done that that's why I'm saying it's okay. I'm just putting my gear through real world situations. If you would like I can put my stella 6k hg in the sand and give it a dunk in the ocean as well. It's gonna happen so let's hope the manufacturer wasn't lying.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Been there done that that's why I'm saying it's okay. I'm just putting my gear through real world situations. If you would like I can put my stella 6k hg in the sand and give it a dunk in the ocean as well. It's gonna happen so let's hope the manufacturer wasn't lying.


opcorn:


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Been there done that that's why I'm saying it's okay. I'm just putting my gear through real world situations. If you would like I can put my stella 6k hg in the sand and give it a dunk in the ocean as well. It's gonna happen so let's hope the manufacturer wasn't lying.


But it is not okay. You could get away with that in a simple reel like a Z series with one or two bearings a few times but any newer reel has a bunch of bearings that don't work well after a little salt and sand.
Not to mention the sand in the gears, slowly wearing them down. 
Please bring your Stella 6K down to Myrtle Beach so I can stuff it full of sand and wash it off in the suds like this fellow does to a Penn Torque. I mean you trust Shimano's claims right?





Keep your stuff high and dry like Benji said.


You can pick up a Penn Battle 2 of any size for under a $100 bill on ebay with free shipping.
Get one of those in whatever size you want. They are a good proven reel, I have a few and so do many members of this board. 
The SSV's are not much of an improvement in my eyes, couple seals but not much else. Conflict is for more inshore boat fishing.

Or just go ahead and drop $600+ for a Van Stall or Penn Torque you can swim with and look cool while doing so.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Get 2 Daiwa BG 20s. Ain't gonna wear them out.


AGREED . . . I love my BG spinning reels !


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Been there done that that's why I'm saying it's okay. I'm just putting my gear through real world situations. If you would like I can put my stella 6k hg in the sand and give it a dunk in the ocean as well. It's gonna happen so let's hope the manufacturer wasn't lying.


Dragging a +$1000 reel thru the sand and washing it off in salt hurts my hart! Specialy a shamano.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Penn SSV


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Another vote for the spinfisher. They're water tight, meaning they can get dunked so long as you don't turn the handle underwater and they'll be fine. They seem to be more resistant to sand getting in as well. Yes i know you should always try to keep your reels out of the sand and saltwater but things happen. They have stronger drags than the battles I think. They do cost a bit more but they'll last a lot longer.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I have not tried any of these reels, however, they fit your price range...
Daiwa Emblem.
Tica Scepter.
Fin Nor Lethal


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

This thread gets beat to death about once a month


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 1, 2014)

Penn torque on the high end , penn fathom mid range and the penn squall lower end are all nice reels.( for 2015) i prefer the fin nor marquesa ma 20 alittle pricy but feels and operates like a swiss watch. I have an penn mag 990 i wouldnt trade for the world, just my two cents.......


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 1, 2014)

I have reels ive had for ten yrs plus that I use every yr a couple times a wk and they have never touched the sand . which is why they still look and operate as new. there are rod holders for all situations and even a belt type deal to slide rod in while dealing with a fish once its landed off the beach. im sure the manufacturer had normal use in mind when they make their claims , I doubt intentional abuse to the equipment was a part of it.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

afout07 said:


> Another vote for the spinfisher. They're water tight, meaning they can get dunked so long as you don't turn the handle underwater and they'll be fine. They seem to be more resistant to sand getting in as well. Yes i know you should always try to keep your reels out of the sand and saltwater but things happen. They have stronger drags than the battles I think. They do cost a bit more but they'll last a lot longer.



The ssv drag is not better then the b1 or b2 . Shares the same drag washers as the battle one. But the battle 2 has ear notches on the drag washer allowing the drag system to be better in the b2 vs the ssv and b1. The only diff is the ssv drag system has seals supposedly making it water tight once the drag is tighten fully.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

saltwaterassasin said:


> The ssv drag is not better then the b1 or b2 . Shares the same drag washers as the battle one. But the battle 2 has ear notches on the drag washer allowing the drag system to be better in the b2 vs the ssv and b1. The only diff is the ssv drag system has seals supposedly making it water tight once the drag is tighten fully.


According to their specs the ssv puts out more drag than the battles. I don't know if it's true or not, just going by what the specs say.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Think you need to look again unless my info is wrong. Penn battle 2 has more drag . In every class and smaller size frame but one I think.

Penn battle 2 specs

http://imagehost.vendio.com/preview/a/879347/view/penn-battle-detail.JPG




Ssv specs 

http://pennfishing.com.au/product/spinfisher-v/


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Penn or Daiwa, you won't go wrong with either one. Rinse after each use and they will last a lifetime. I own both brands and some are 30 years old.
I own older Penn 6500,7500, (2) 8500 and 9500. Penn slammer 260 & 360. I also have (5) Penn 525's bait casters.
I also own Daiwa BG 15,20, & 30. These reels were bought new in the 1980's. Still work like they were new.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

saltwaterassasin said:


> Think you need to look again unless my info is wrong. Penn battle 2 has more drag . In every class and smaller size frame but one I think.
> 
> Penn battle 2 specs
> 
> ...


Yeah I compared the ssv 3500 with the battle 2 3000. The site I looked at said the ssv makes 20 pounds max drag and the battle 2 makes 10 pounds max. It really doesn't matter though. Those size reels you should never need the much drag.


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 1, 2014)

Love the penn reels I have a couple of the 6500ss and a couple of the ssv 5500 also 2 battle 6000s I think of the 6 I prefer the 6500ss. All the reels everyone has mentioned that I have used have been great reels it would seem again the 6500ss would be the best built considering theyre 20+ years old and still look and work like new. Ive heard of people having different issues with the other reels but zero to this point with the 6500ss. I love the all black look of conflicts not sure how they perform.............


----------

